# Having cockatiels + cockatoo* is it possible?



## keivan (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi every one
I have a pair of male cockatiels for three years.
I eager to buy a tamed cockatoo (lesser sulphur crest) that I saw in a petshop yesterday.
I *don't* like to give my tiels to any one else.
Is it possible I keep my cockatiels and that cockatoo in separate cages but in a same room? may my tiels scared and lost their appetite? Is any body here has the same experience in this matter.
Thanks in advance


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

iv seen cockatiel and cockatoo on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=en&v=0dQE5PQ69F8&gl=US
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuiwrTD0ulc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmewR8aQeco:love:




I want 1 but not in this little flat  i think they are gorgeous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't see why it would be an issue...pet shops keep them in the same room all the time. The cockatoo might be a little loud but they are gorgeous!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't let the tiels land on the too's cage 
The feet will be too tempting and they WILL have a nibble.
I've been on the recieving end of my dad's lesser sulphur crested and it takes ages to stop the bleeding...

Sar


----------



## keivan (Apr 29, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> I don't see why it would be an issue...pet shops keep them in the same room all the time. The cockatoo might be a little loud but they are gorgeous!


But I always keep my parrots out of the cage.In petshop they are locked.


----------



## keivan (Apr 29, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> iv seen cockatiel and cockatoo on youtube
> I want 1 but not in this little flat  i think they are gorgeous


your links were too useful.If you have other clips please link them here.
And I'm wonder why the cockatoo dosen't attack to little tiel as nature rules.


----------



## keivan (Apr 29, 2010)

Sar said:


> Don't let the tiels land on the too's cage
> The feet will be too tempting and they WILL have a nibble.
> I've been on the recieving end of my dad's lesser sulphur crested and it takes ages to stop the bleeding...
> Sar


Is there any way to teach the cockatoo to dosen't bite those little feet


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv found nothing with tiels and toos lol but iv found these two that im in stitches 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCYvmhydLwg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCjlXB8V2Tg


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Iv found nothing with tiels and toos lol but iv found these two that im in stitches
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCYvmhydLwg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCjlXB8V2Tg


I don't know about you but I wouldn't want a bird who attacks everybody who comes over 

My mother came over to see my new tiels today and they were very excited, she talked to them and they were so happy for the attention, they even started to shriek when she left the room but stopped when I started reaching for the cage cover to give them a time out (little guys learned to not shriek pretty quick, now they just have to learn that I'm okay too).

You can probably train cockatoos not to do that though, this reminds me of dogs who bark nonstop and they have to call in that Cesar guy.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Rorschach said:


> I don't know about you but I wouldn't want a bird who attacks everybody who comes over
> 
> My mother came over to see my new tiels today and they were very excited, she talked to them and they were so happy for the attention, they even started to shriek when she left the room but stopped when I started reaching for the cage cover to give them a time out (little guys learned to not shriek pretty quick, now they just have to learn that I'm okay too).
> 
> You can probably train cockatoos not to do that though, this reminds me of dogs who bark nonstop and they have to call in that Cesar guy.


Not many come over as they dont like bunnys running wild or birds out of the cages and im not putting them away for no one lol
No harm in birds attacking the ones you cant stand is there


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Not many come over as they dont like bunnys running wild or birds out of the cages and im not putting them away for no one lol
> No harm in birds attacking the ones you cant stand is there


I'd still not rather have my pets ostracize me from my family. If you don't want somebody there YOU tell them to leave. It's not your cockatoos job, and if he thinks it IS his job he's going to act like that when you bring over somebody you DO want over.

Badly trained birds make me sad.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Is it possible I keep my cockatiels and that cockatoo in separate cages but in a same room?





> But I always keep my parrots out of the cage.


These statements are inconsistent. Will you be keeping them in cages or not?

If you let big birds and small birds interact, there's a high risk of serious injury or death for the small birds the first time a fight breaks out. Many small birds have lost toes because they landed on the cage of a larger bird and their foot was bitten. It's natural instinct for a bird to attack when provoked and you can't teach them not to do it. If you want to have a cockatoo and your tiels too, it's best to keep the tiels completely out of the cockatoo's reach.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Rorschach said:


> I'd still not rather have my pets ostracize me from my family. If you don't want somebody there YOU tell them to leave. It's not your cockatoos job, and if he thinks it IS his job he's going to act like that when you bring over somebody you DO want over.
> 
> Badly trained birds make me sad.


The birds shown on youtube are not bad trained but just jealous pets protecting their owner, im sorry if you cant see the funny side to this as the people in the video was laughing them selfs and they wouldnt put it on youtube if it wasnt funny. If i didnt want anybody in my house i wouldnt let them in, sorry again that you cant see the funny side


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

You can have the two species living together however, i would take a few percautions to ensure everyone is safe:

- NEVER leave either bird out of the cage alone, ALWAYS be there with them.

- If the cockatiels are out and they are heading for the other cage, remove them to another area of the room, There are reports of birds loosing toes and feet from another bird bite, i wouldnt risk it.

-Vise versa with the cockatoo, Move them away if they get too close to the cage

- NEVER have both out at the same time, You wont know what could happen in the blink of an eye, Dont risk it.

- Even better have them in different places in your house, This would serious reduce the possibility of someting going wrong.


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 19, 2010)

In the second video posted by lperry82, does anyone know what kind of bird that blue one is?? I absolutely love it!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ringneck parrot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_Oslhu9UWg&feature=related


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Have a look at this website 
http://www.mytoos.com/main.shtml
They tell it like it is with toos. 
My father has three toos he rehomed from people who got them without doing the research. They are beautiful, intelligent, emotional birds and are a constant joy if in the right home, with the right training. If not, they are unpredictable, bitey and noisy. My dad's lesser sulphur is loving and clingy with him (she just wants to climb inside his clothes and snuggle) but he can only let her out of her flight cage when he is alone as she is extremely jealous. She is also very quick so you tend to feel the pain before you realise what has hit you. This is OK for my mum (who had 9 other toes anyway :rofl but would have been tragic if she had hit out at one of my tiels. 
Imagine the situation, tiel flies and lands on too's cage. You rush over but too rushes across cage more quickly. Tiel now has one foot. Whose fault would it be??

If you can keep them in separate areas of the house with very little chance of getting to each other, and you can commit the next 50 years minimum to a bird then go for it, there are too few good owners so another one would be welcome.
Sar


----------



## keivan (Apr 29, 2010)

I am a member of that forum(mytoos.com).I think they have dark attitude about cockatoos.
they said that don't buy a cockatoo from petshop and instead take old toos in a rescue but I live in Iran and here dosen't exist any rescue.I have to buy from a petshop.
price for that LS2 is 2500 $


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't like petshops but a bird in a shop is better off in a proper home and we have to get our birds from somewhere (I am lucky mine just seem to turn up needing a home).
You say you think mytoos.com has a dark attitude to cockatoos. I grew up with toos and think the website has the right attitude completely. The only bird of Dad's that hasn't bitten me is the Goffin and that is because he was so traumatised when he came to us he still (over 25 years later) flies away from people, especially hands. Only my dad can touch him and he cannot be caged as he is terrified of being trapped and unable to get away (I can only imagine what made him like this )
I realy don't think you can have tiels and toos in the same room. Also, are you aware of the noise a lesser sulphur crested makes? If you live somewhere where neighbours won't be bothered (and will always live somewhere like that) you are on the way to being an appropriate owner of a cockatoo. I live in a modern terraced house in a typical English street. I would have loved for one of the family toos to come and live with me, as he is my special boy, but he is just too loud and there is no way the neighbours would stand his tantrums (and his normal, happy shouts as well).
I'm sorry if I seem patronising, you may well already have thought of all of these things and know exactly what you are getting into. I don't mean to sound offensive. The fact that you think two birds of such diferent sizes could be housed in the same room, and the fact you think mytoo.com overestimates the problems does concern me. I apologise if I am over-reacting.

Well-meaning Sar


----------



## keivan (Apr 29, 2010)

Sar said:


> I don't like petshops but a bird in a shop is better off in a proper home and we have to get our birds from somewhere (I am lucky mine just seem to turn up needing a home).
> Well-meaning Sar


Why is a bird in a shop better off in a proper home


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

A bird in a pet shop doesn't have the attention of one in a proper home - I was saying that if you bought a bird from a pet shop it would be happier with you than staying in the shop.


----------



## keivan (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok when I buy that too I will tell you it was right or wrong.
BY now.


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi, I have two cockatiels and a goffin cockatoo. All my birds have their wings clipped and they all live in the same room. I do love my cockatoo and he is a very calm bird and quiet for the most part which is not common with cockatoos. However I would never recommend to anyone to get a cockatoo as a pet because most of them are very difficult and challenging to keep and when the owner decides that they have had enough its the bird that suffers. I think that Sar is very correct with her comments. Anyway, if I had known what its like to live with a cockatoo before I got one I would have never got him, and he is a good bird as far as cockatoos go so I could not imagine living with a typical cockatoo.


----------



## keivan (Apr 29, 2010)

cockatoo that I saw in petshop was really calm. I put my finger in his cage and the poor bird just touch my finger with his head for petting. :blush:
That angel is in a very bad condition. he has only sunflower seed diet and his cage is not suitable even for a cockatiel .he hasn't even one cheap toy in his cage.and under the cage they keep 10 hamsters and a persian cat.maybe I can help him.maybe


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

keivan, that is very sad, it is very unfortunate that birds are kept this way. My cockatoo also did not live in a very good place when I got him and I do not even know his age since he was in a few homes. If you really think that you can give this bird a good home then go ahead (somebody needs to so might as well be you and at lest you already have bird experience). Cockatiels actually are in the cockatoo family and in some ways they are similar to cockatoos. Actually I think that if my male cockatiel was as large as a cockatoo he would be a very difficult bird and the only thing that keeps him under control is his tiny size, plus now that he is old he is calmer then when he was young. Cockatoos, like all animals, are individuals so it is very hard to say how a cockatoo will behave, each one is different and there are huge differences between individual birds personalities. Like I said, my goffin is not a difficult cockatoo but there are still some issues. For one thing I cannot have a very close relationship with him. It sort of goes like this, he gets affectionate with me, I spend more and more time with him because he is so fun to be with and then after a couple of weeks or so he goes crazy. He decides that I am his mate, starts trying to mate with my hands, screams for my attention and attacks my kids and other pets and then eventually gets aggressive with me too (mostly because I can't do what he wants, which is to start a family with him) I have had him for eight years and this has happened many times over. So what I try to do is pay attention to him during the day but do not hold him or pet him other then for a few seconds here or there. Then at night he sits with me for an hour or so and we watch TV, I can only pet his head or otherwise he gets hormonal. If I stick to this he is good most of the time. He only screams a few minutes a day but it's enough to give me a headache at times, its so loud. Also cockatoos are VERY VERY messy. Anyway they can be fun but require you to make some adjustments to your lifestyle and be understanding and devoted. I think about getting rid of him at least once a week. Also I do not know your situation but if you are going to have children in the future a cockatoo might not be a good idea. Its possible to have both, I do but it was really hard when the kids were babies. Anyway you should get some good books. There is not too many on just cockatoos but there are a few good ones on parrot behavior and the one by Sally Blanchard is a good one (both the one on behavior and the cockatoo one). It is possible to keep a cockatoo and things to work out but it is a huge commitment and more complicated then keeping cockatiels.


----------



## keivan (Apr 29, 2010)

*I bought that too. Thanks for your replies and goodbye .*


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

You should go to the section about other pets and let us know how things are working out with the new bird


----------

